# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  What are you farming? Nodes? Mobs/Items?

## VirtualWolf

The title says it all, just wondering what everyone is farming  :Smile:

----------


## hokuto78

all of the above.

----------


## Liis

Really depends on how much time/effort I want to put in. But yea, all of the above + instance + event. All depending on mood and stuff.

----------


## iMozzy

> Really depends on how much time/effort I want to put in. But yea, all of the above + instance + event. All depending on mood and stuff.


QFT

I always squeeze a dragon into my farming somehow. Lately I'll do a run or two of CM for 14+ bars of xp :P Other times I'll sit in Sparkfly and run the circles of events for karma/xp/loot while waiting for dragon. I find farming really unprofitable though =(

----------


## kindbudz

READ THIS TO SAVE YOUR BRAIN:

GW2 is EERILY balanced in almost every way and if you're looking for ways to min/max anything from character skills, professions, gold making...YOU CANT. that's by ANET design

couldnt figure out what's been driving you crazy about GW2??? ANSWER: its a TOTAL cockblock to the min/max mentality...which most of us here have? everything is situational

the min/max monster will rise to feed again when bliz releases another product. but for now....he sleeps. be vewy vewy qwiet...........

----------


## Lichd2

Farming the TP, and making more than any mob will drop xd

----------


## Goldenrice

since you are going to have to farm karma for your legendary weapon, farming the temples and event chains for karma in orr is pretty good for gold if you zerg it while wearing a MF set

heres what i do:
-do temples in orr for lots of karma but if they are bugged/not up do some event chains
-be aware of the timers on dragons so you can fit killing them in for dragon chests (many people have found exotics from dragon chests)
-sell/salvage the proper items
-I refine the scraps into usable crafting materials such as gossamer which sell for like 10s a piece. I get about 3 gold per run just from selling scraps/mats
-do WvWvW jumping puzzle in EB because it has lots of orichalcum in it

----------


## diabloot

Can you elaborate on the temples of orr. I'm lvl80 now but 100% from CM. I never went further then CM..I'm a bit lost now  :Wink:  I have Orr map opened. What are the temple runs?

----------


## Hompacko

Thought I'd post this here since it seems appropriate, from Sept.17 Patch notes




> Added a system to limit the experience and gold that players can receive from speed-farming dungeons.


Source: https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...mber-17th-2012

edit: CoF speed runs(Magg)(taken from a forum)




> - Magg doesn't port to the magmacite anymore. You have to clear it and he follows you, slowly and is easily distracted by mobs. A group that tried it after the patch just gave up because he kept bugging out and killing himself.
> - The timer on the bomb setting part where you have to run around, kite, and survive has been greatly lengthened.
> - The xp and gold reward have been halved.

----------


## warheart209

This game is not really worth it it seems if you are trying to make money on it everything sells for copper and the orchilum ore thats profitable has like a 4 hr cd timer or some shit...So im just boting toons to 80 and selling them.

----------


## Thrillseeker

How the hell do you bot them to 80? That must certainly demand a lot of manual intervention. Or are the GW2 bots already that advanced?

----------

